
Bristol academic cracks Voynich code - tosh
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-05-bristol-academic-voynich-code-century-old.html
======
s_m
Counterpoint: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/no-someone-hasnt-
cra...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/no-someone-hasnt-cracked-the-
code-of-the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript/)

------
antonyme
"Yet another 'academic' claims to have cracked part of the Voynich code but
doesn't realise how much they still don't understand"

Fixed that for you.

